# Can they get tired of their food?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, they don't. We project human attributes to our dogs, but getting tired of the flavor of their food is one that is not legitimate at all.
What I would guess is that she is naturally cutting back on the amount she's eating because she's a full grown adult now. How much are you feeding her? 
Many, if not most, goldens can only eat one cup, twice a day, or they gain weight.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> No, they don't. We project human attributes to our dogs, but getting tired of the flavor of their food is one that is not legitimate at all.
> What I would guess is that she is naturally cutting back on the amount she's eating because she's a full grown adult now. How much are you feeding her?
> Many, if not most, goldens can only eat one cup, twice a day, or they gain weight.


Well I usually give her a little more than one cup twice a day. I thought about only 1 cup per meal but my vet told me it wasn't enough. So I'm not to sure.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Put her food down for 15 minutes. If she doesn't eat it all within that time, pick it up. At her next meal time, offer the normal amount again. If within 15 minutes, she doesn't eat it all. Pick it up. Repeat, repeat, repeat. She will stop being choosy and will eat the food. I don't believe that dogs begin to dislike a food or tire of it either as Hotel4Dogs said. 

As long as she has an appetite for human food or aromas of what you're cooking and isn't not eating because of some illness- I would do what I suggested with picking up the food.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with Barb-I don't believe they truly get bored with their food. I think we are more likely to assume that is the problem, because WE would get bored eating the same food all the time. Most of the time there is a reason if they have cut back-they are self-regulating, don't feel well, snuck some snacks or treats in, etc.

I know I do this with the Crested-I used to call her a picky eater, and would try to change her food around, and worried she wasn't eating enough. I did this until a friend picked her up and said-wow, for a Crested she's in really good weight  She self regulates, and will eat more when she is hungry and less when she isn't.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Put her food down for 15 minutes. If she doesn't eat it all within that time, pick it up. At her next meal time, offer the normal amount again. If within 15 minutes, she doesn't eat it all. Pick it up. Repeat, repeat, repeat. She will stop being choosy and will eat the food. I don't believe that dogs begin to dislike a food or tire of it either as Hotel4Dogs said.
> 
> As long as she has an appetite for human food or aromas of what you're cooking and isn't not eating because of some illness- I would do what I suggested with picking up the food.


Thank you for the advice! I'll try that tomorrow! I don't think she's sick, we were at the vet yesterday for her annual checkup and she's doing good! And as I said, she is eating her diner normally...


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I agree with Barb-I don't believe they truly get bored with their food. I think we are more likely to assume that is the problem, because WE would get bored eating the same food all the time. Most of the time there is a reason if they have cut back-they are self-regulating, don't feel well, snuck some snacks or treats in, etc.
> 
> I know I do this with the Crested-I used to call her a picky eater, and would try to change her food around, and worried she wasn't eating enough. I did this until a friend picked her up and said-wow, for a Crested she's in really good weight  She self regulates, and will eat more when she is hungry and less when she isn't.


I feel better now reading your comment!  The vet did say she was in good weight and shouldn't gain any more.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Now, not all of my dogs will self-regulate! Trouble and Bindi will eat whatever I put down and look for more  Creed on the other hand really does seem to self regulate, and about the time I notice he looks a little chunky, he starts eating less. He will actually leave some food in his bowl! I have to be careful because when I let him out of his crate after eating, the other dogs all rush it and try to get in, just in case he left some food!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Linda, have you noticed that intact males are more likely to self-regulate? It seems that way to me.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Interesting-I never thought if it that way, Barb. I've never really had a neutered male-at least, a young neutered male-so I really haven't got a comparison but you are right, my intact males were more likely to leave food than the intact girls were.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We've observed that pretty consistently here at the pet hotel, across all breeds. It seems like intact males are much more likely than intact females, or altered dogs of either sex, to leave food. 
They have other things on their minds I guess 



Tahnee GR said:


> Interesting-I never thought if it that way, Barb. I've never really had a neutered male-at least, a young neutered male-so I really haven't got a comparison but you are right, my intact males were more likely to leave food than the intact girls were.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Linda, have you noticed that intact males are more likely to self-regulate? It seems that way to me.



Sammy doesn't. He would eat and eat and eat and eat til his stomach exploded if I let him LOL I am hoping this voracious appetite will help my skinny boy pack on a few pounds once he's neutered.


To the OP, I agree with the others. Most likely that she's just reached her adult size and doesn't quite need as much food to feel satisfied anymore.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Now, not all of my dogs will self-regulate!


That's so true with us, too! Tucker is GREAT at self-regulating. He's the exact opposite of being a chow hound. It takes him forever to finish his meals. When he was about 6-7 months old, he had been eating 1 cup 3 times a day and then he suddenly completely stopped eating his second meal of the day, so we cut that meal out and started feeding him just 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup at night. Now we have Tyson (almost 6 months old), who is a big, furry garbage disposal. I can't imagine him ever self-regulating. I'm pretty sure that we're going to have to do it for him. He's the most food motivated dog I've ever seen. He'll wake right up from a deep sleep if he even thinks he smells food! We had to start putting his meals in a Kong to slow him down since he would scarf his kibble down so fast that he wouldn't even chew half the time. He's still eating 1 cup 3 times a day, but we plan on cutting him back to 1 cup twice a day within the next few weeks. I know he's going to hate it! :bowl:


----------



## miya (Jan 27, 2013)

I have read in books that you should change their food taste every so often so they can get a new taste each time.


----------



## miya (Jan 27, 2013)

It makes their food more interesting. Just like humans we have dishes to choose from.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Just to add another possibility, though it sounds like you've been given the best advice. Our first golden was started on Science Diet. We thought she didn't like food for a long time. It was the brand. Once we switched to another brand, any other brand, she would inhale her meal.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Once you find a food your dog does well on, stick with it. Our previous Golden ate the same food for over 14 years. Max has been eating Acana Wild Prairie for over a year now.


----------

